# Trumbull - 7/12/11



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2011)

Went out for a relatively short ride at Trumbull.  It was hot so no one was really in a big rush to put a lot of miles in.  We spent some of the time riding with the women's group ride, so it was a fairly big group during those times, but we split and reformed several times.  Throw in a few flats and we had plenty of opportunity for rest stops.  The ride was mostly composed of relatively short stretches of pedaling, with some short loops and rollers mixed in.  Still got a bit of climbing in too.  

I worked up the courage to hit the picnic table roller again.  Even though I rode it with no problems the first day I tried it, it's still in my head.  The last time we were in the area I was somewhat relieved that the group elected to go a different route that avoided rolling it.  This was m second time trying it, and I almost backed out.  It came down to two of us standing at the top, neither one of us committing.  The other rider, a girl new to the group and Trumbull, was lined up ahead of my position and made a deal that if she did it that I had to.  I agreed and now I had to do it!  With all thoughts of backing out now removed from my head I just did it, and I'm glad I did.  I'm pretty confident about that particular feature, and a few other rollers that I've hit a few times now.

The only downside to the ride (aside from the heat, which wasn't that bad with the short stints of pedaling) was on the way back out I attempted a short steep climb littered with jagged rocks.  I got bounced to the side and my bike came down to the left, scraping my leg along the rocks.  It wasn't a particularly hard spot, I just didn't hit it right.  The result was a decent scrape with some skin hanging off for effect.

This is how it looked when I got home:




I guess that's a good reason to wear shin pads.. :lol:  Though with how hot it was I probably wouldn't have worn them, even if I had a pair.

All in all I did 6.9 miles in a couple of hours:
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=202093322805605265625.0004a7f641f9aea7d1018&msa=0


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 13, 2011)

I think your wound looked worse in the parking lot. Definitely a slower ride last night but that was just fine with me. It was way too hot to be riding at the speed/distance we have been the last few weeks. Even though the ride was slow I think the rate of beer consumption at the end of the ride was exponentially higher!! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, I failed to take a parking lot photo.  That's how it looked after cleaning it off and driving home.  

It's going to look even more awesome now though...  It wouldn't stop bleeding and I wanted to go to bed without getting blood all over my sheets...  So I decided it needed to be covered up with some gauze and tape.  Of course I didn't want to rip my leg hairs out when I removed the tape (it's good stuff), so I shaved the area around the wound... Now I have a nice big bald spot on my shin... :lol:


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, I failed to take a parking lot photo.  That's how it looked after cleaning it off and driving home.
> 
> It's going to look even more awesome now though...  It wouldn't stop bleeding and I wanted to go to bed without getting blood all over my sheets...  So I decided it needed to be covered up with some gauze and tape.  Of course I didn't want to rip my leg hairs out when I removed the tape (it's good stuff), so I shaved the area around the wound... Now I have a nice big bald spot on my shin... :lol:




Attractive!! 
:razz:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, I failed to take a parking lot photo.  That's how it looked after cleaning it off and driving home.
> 
> It's going to look even more awesome now though...  It wouldn't stop bleeding and I wanted to go to bed without getting blood all over my sheets...  So I decided it needed to be covered up with some gauze and tape.  Of course I didn't want to rip my leg hairs out when I removed the tape (it's good stuff), so I shaved the area around the wound... Now I have a nice big bald spot on my shin... :lol:



Sounds like a killer ride!! Sorry about your leg.

 In the "for what it's worth" category, I'd make sure you use some neosporin/ hydrogen peroxide on that cut.  I had a similar wound from my MTB ride a few weeks ago and it got infected which is why I am STILL in the hospital.  I'd hate to see you go through the same thing.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Sounds like a killer ride!! Sorry about your leg.
> 
> In the "for what it's worth" category, I'd make sure you use some neosporin/ hydrogen peroxide on that cut.  I had a similar wound from my MTB ride a few weeks ago and it got infected which is why I am STILL in the hospital.  I'd hate to see you go through the same thing.



Thanks for the advice, I had forgotten about your infection.  Bummer to hear that you're still in the hospital, I hope things are improving at least.

I did put some Neosporin type stuff on the wound under the bandage last night and this morning.  Thanks for the reminder though, I need to go check on it before bed.


----------

